

Ask HN: What percentage of a software company's profit should go to salaries? - aadilrazvi


======
FigBug
Profit can't go to salaries, or else it wouldn't be profit.

If the question is actually revenue, it completely depends on the business.
How much marketing, sales, support etc the software requires.

------
mattwritescode
Should be what percentage of revenue should go on pay.

Profit is what is left once all costs have been taken from revenue.

------
rch
Have a look at how W. L. Gore and Associates is structured sometime.

------
ye
Trick question.

Profits are calculated after salaries are paid.

